# best tune?



## tommi215 (Nov 29, 2019)

034 motorsport or unitronics? 2016 audi tts looking at stage 1 for now


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Might also consider APR*

Seems to be a lot of happy APR customers. APR also offers a drivetrain warranty on a stage 1 tune for extra $. APR offers before and after dyno test results while some tuners don't. Don't be swayed by claims of "Increase by XX Horsepower" as these are often claims at the peak and over a very limited rpm.


----------



## msmilesGTI (Feb 1, 2020)

*Not Unitronic*

Been very unhappy with support from Unitronic. Heard much better stories from other tunes. Seems Unitronic doesn't care about their customer base.


----------

